# anyone been to wendover nevada?



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

anyone ever been there? my girlfriend wants to go there, she found a deal for $159 for airfare and 3 nights stay there. wondering if there is anything to do besides gambling bc i hate gambling. thanks!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I use to stop though there when I was trucking. Park at the loves and walk across to the Red Garter. Mostly b/c they gave $10 in free slot play to truckers... :bigok: I'd go blow their $10 trying to hit a jackpot, go over and register to win the brand new Peterbuilt 379 sittin in the lot & then head on out. 

Looks like it's close to Bonneville, maybe you could ride out there and see the facilities.

Then this thing shows up, probably aint nothing there but a marker though: Danger Cave State Historical Monument

AH here's something cool!

http://www.wendoverairbase.com/

^ Airfield Museum


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

yea that looks cool. i see they have atv tours also. not real cheap but that might be fun to do for a day i guess. thanks for the link!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

no prob.


----------

